# Can I have my miscarriage at home?



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,
I am 9 weeks pregnant and I am pretty sure I am losing the baby. I have been spotting brown for several days and having light menstrual type cramps, but last night I started having stronger cramps and this morning I'm bleeding red and just passed a large red clot. I don't want to go anywhere unless it seems like I have to. I want to have a "home miscarriage" if that's what's going to happen, you know? I'm not really sure if I have to go to the doctor's office/hospital or not? Does anyone know if I need to go to the ER or can I do this (safely) in the privacy and comfort of my home? Thanks in advance for any advice you can provide!


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I did it at home, safely. If you are losing lots of blood or in horrible pain I would go to the ER


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I agree that it's generally safe to miscarry at home. Some symptoms - like a high fever - would make me think you should go in. But unless those crop up, I think you'll definitely be more comfortable at home.


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

I did it at home.. I was almost 9weeks.

I am sorry for you loss


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

I know how you are feeling....I'm so sorry. Yes, you will be fine at home. Like pp mentioned, just be watchful of intense pain or heavy bleeding (they say more than 2 pads soaked per hour or more).

I went into full blown labor when I miscarried at 12 weeks (baby stopped at 7.5 weeks). I had a really hard time, but my case was not "normal". You might want to read the sticky up above about "what to expect".


----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry.

Yes, you should be safe at home. If you need/want pain meds, your doctor should be able to call some in for you. The general rule is if you go through one extra-large pad an hour for more than a couple of hours, you are bleeding too much. Bleeding shouldn't last more than about 2 weeks from the time you pass the tissue, and if it does you should consider an ultrasound to see if everything has passed. No sex/tampons/etc, until the bleeding has stopped. And that's about it. Oh, and a pregnancy test should come up negative by about 2 weeks after the tissue passes; if it doesn't it may mean you have retained tissue and should probably get an ultrasound.

Hang in there. Remember to take care of yourself--no pigging out on junk food and foregoing vitamins, like I did.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.







I had a second trimester loss at home in October. If you start feeling woozy due to blood loss or soaking more than three pads an hour, you should go in and ditto if your pain gets to be too much. You may also want to follow your hCG down by taking pregnancy tests over the next few weeks and watch yourself for signs of infection to make sure you haven't retained anything.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you all so much. That's what I needed to hear.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh yes....the vitamins. Anything you can do to boost your immune system. What you are going through is really going to put major stress on your immune system. I have been sick and sick and sick for about 3 weeks now because I haven't been doing what I am supposed to be doing. Also, lots of water....you might loose an amount of blood, and your body will need it. Lots of orange juice? That should be helpful.

A friend of mine recommended Vitamin C and Elderberry, but I never went out and bought any.....and boy have I paid!

You go mama! Keep us posted, and let us know if you need anything.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

I had an unassisted miscarriage @ 7 weeks. no problems. I really should have taken the advice given of taking it easy and not going anywhere. I was so worried I'd pass the baby (I know embryo/fetus but I like baby better) @ work.

My only concern was that what if it's twins? so a few days after bleeding let up I did a pregnancy test. That was all I did. never went to a dr or mw or anything.

totally agree with taking vitamins and boosting your immunity so your body can do what it was created to do without interference.

and huge hugs to you. it's not easy.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

First I want to tell you how sorry I am for your loss









I had my miscarriage at home and I was 16 weeks along. It was really the best thing for me mentally. I hope that all goes as well as it can. Take care of yourself.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes, at home... I was 10 weeks. The cramping wasn't too terrible and when I went back to the midwife.. I was "complete"; meaning nothing left inside.

No offense to those who choose a d and c but I don't like "procedures" unless there's really no option.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa_nc* 
I am so sorry for your loss.







I had a second trimester loss at home in October. If you start feeling woozy due to blood loss or soaking more than three pads an hour, you should go in and ditto if your pain gets to be too much. You may also want to follow your hCG down by taking pregnancy tests over the next few weeks and watch yourself for signs of infection to make sure you haven't retained anything.

Three pads? I've always heard (from multiple doctors) that one or more maxi-pads per hour is considered dangerous blood loss. If you're changing pads every 20 minutes, that's a lot of blood...


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

I just had my miscarriage at home, 12/20. I was 9 weeks but the baby appeared to have stopped developing at 7.5 weeks. First thing, if you can have someone run to the store for you, BUY DEPENDS!!! lol, when my midwife suggested that I laughed but boy was I glad I followed her advice. I got the kind that look like pullups, and I did not leak onto a single piece of clothing. I did have a lot of blood, and the contractions were strong and sharp, not like the contractions I remember from normal labor. I was taking 4 advil every 12 hours (800mg total, max strength) and those contractions were still pretty painful. I passed the baby all at once, and things seemed to ease up for about 4 hours after that, although the afterpains were very painful as well. It seemed like once the baby was out my uterus wanted to shrink up at warp speed. However, I was so grateful to not have to go to the doctor's or have an invasive procedure. Talk to your practitioner; my midwife said to watch for 'gushing' --she didn't talk about how many pads per hour, but said hemorrhage is when it is actually shooting out of your body. Of course, if you've lost so much blood that you feel weak, may need a trip in to the ER. I was also told to always have someone with me for the worst part, which for me lasted for 72 hours after I started bleeding like a regular period. My husband works long graveyard shifts, so I went to stay with my mom.

I'm so sorry you have to go through this, I will pray that you have the best experience 'possible'. I also pray for healing for your heart.









p.s. if you drink, drink wine! The midwife explained something about how that helps with something, all I know is after 2 sleepless nights I finally took her advice, and had a pretty good night's sleep with 1 glass of red wine.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh, also....don't be afraid to call someone to come and be with you if you feel overwhelmed or scared. My midwife sat with me for 5 hours once things started along....my husband came home from work early another night (the process took a total of 1 week for me to "pass" everything). I could not have made it through alone. I hope you have a good support system mama...


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

i've miscarried several times in the 12-15wk range. Once was very severe and landed me in the ER for rapid blood loss. So yes, pay attention to how fast your'e filling pads--I've also heard the guideline of 1 pad per hour. Take vitamins and eat iron-rich foods (my DH got me chilis baby back ribs







) You might consider an iron supplement of some kind if your bleeding lasts more than a few days or you feel woozy/weak.
A D&C is not a horrible thing if you need one--physically I found it much easier than miscarrying at home, but emotionally I found it harder because I didn't have a good closure.
Find other mamas who have miscarried if you can--that was teh best support system for me. They understand like no one else can.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

Both my OB and my midwife told me three. We can split the difference at two, if you want. I think medical types are less reactionary to a lot of blood than we are. If you feel woozy and it seems like too much blood (you know yourself what your comfort level is), go get checked out. Just make sure someone is with you.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you all so much. What a great network of support and empathy and understanding.

Here is what I decided to do. After the cramping and bleeding got worse, my mother took me to the ER and DP met us there. The ultrasounds (one trans-vaginal, one regular) said no heartbeat = "fetal demise." The poor little nugget is still in there but they sent me home to miscarry naturally, so I will be convalescing with my cramps and bleeding until it is over.

I feel glad that I at least know for sure what is going on, and I still get to miscarry at home on my own terms. The only thing that was really uncool about the hospital was that they didn't tell me what they saw on the ultrasound until like 2 hours later (I was at the ER literally all day, just so I could have an ultrasound). I know the tech knew there was no heartbeat but she wouldn't tell me anything, not a word. In a way I understand, because she didn't want to shoulder the burden of being the one to tell me, since it is not her job (and she may not even be allowed to in this case), but if I were her I would have said *something*.







:

I am definitely very upset, but I also do not feel surprised. I feel sad that my first baby was a miscarriage. I feel sad that it waited until 9 weeks to die. I feel sad that I told everyone at Christmas and they were so happy. I feel sad that it will be a while until I get to try again (I don't want to have a baby in the winter because I am a prime candidate for PPD and winter is tough here), we probably will try again in July, August, etc. to have a spring 2010 baby.

While I feel terribly sad, I have great support. I know I will be OK and we will try again when we are ready.

I do believe in things happening for a reason, and being meant to be, so I just have to reconcile that with this situation.

Thank you all for being there.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

.....oh honey, I'm so sorry! I'm glad that they sent you home though. I know what you mean about the ultrasound tech not being able to tell you something. I think it's a liability thing. I asked my tech if she could show or tell me anything, and she said no, but I peeked at the screen anyway. She was really cool and turned the monitor so I could see and told me that there was no tissue left inside of me.

I'm glad you have a good support network. You will do fine. I'm sorry this is your first baby and your first experience with labor. Not a fun thing for you.

Please keep us posted and rest as much as you can. Do the things that make you happy....watch movies, read some books, have people pamper you!


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

HUGS

Sorry you had to spend the day in the ER








I hope things move quickly for you


----------



## rakishchick (Dec 3, 2008)

hi jmp777
the very same thing happened to me the other day, although the ER dr's said for me to follow up with an ob/gyn for further analysis. i'm going to call around on monday to see if can get an appt but i am not in a rush. i am still bleeding and the cramping had subsided yesterday but now they are starting again. between now and my future appt, i am going to just take it easy and take my waking temps to see if they start falling. but this is also my first pregnancy...

did you take anything for the cramps? i'm wondering if there is a 'natural' pain reliever that i can take OTC...?


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rakishchick* 
hi jmp777
the very same thing happened to me the other day, although the ER dr's said for me to follow up with an ob/gyn for further analysis. i'm going to call around on monday to see if can get an appt but i am not in a rush. i am still bleeding and the cramping had subsided yesterday but now they are starting again. between now and my future appt, i am going to just take it easy and take my waking temps to see if they start falling. but this is also my first pregnancy...

did you take anything for the cramps? i'm wondering if there is a 'natural' pain reliever that i can take OTC...?

This might sound weird, but with few exceptions I have been finding that the pain helps me process the whole experience. A few times it has gotten really bad where I had to breathe through it, and I just didn't want to deal with it any more, so I took 800mg ibuprofen. I am supposed to follow up tomorrow with my nurse-midwife practice. They will probably want to see me when all is said and done. I'm still just having bleeding and cramping, like a heavy period. I have been reading the "what to expect during a miscarriage" sticky and I'm wondering if anything major is going to come out at once or if it will be more gradual and subtle. I guess it varies from person to person, and some people would find it disturbing, but personally I think I would find it helpful to give birth to and see the little baby. But it might not work out that way.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmp777* 
This might sound weird, but with few exceptions I have been finding that the pain helps me process the whole experience. A few times it has gotten really bad where I had to breathe through it, and I just didn't want to deal with it any more, so I took 800mg ibuprofen. I am supposed to follow up tomorrow with my nurse-midwife practice. They will probably want to see me when all is said and done. I'm still just having bleeding and cramping, like a heavy period. I have been reading the "what to expect during a miscarriage" sticky and I'm wondering if anything major is going to come out at once or if it will be more gradual and subtle. I guess it varies from person to person, and some people would find it disturbing, but personally I think I would find it helpful to give birth to and see the little baby. But it might not work out that way.

I felt the same way as you (and also after reading the sticky) and *really* wanted to see the baby/bury him/her with Micah's placenta but I could not find anything







do you know @ what age your baby died? cuz that'll probably be the determining factor.

huge huge hugs.
SO not easy. you sound very strong. I'm glad about that.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmp777* 

I feel glad that I at least know for sure what is going on, and I still get to miscarry at home on my own terms. The only thing that was really uncool about the hospital was that they didn't tell me what they saw on the ultrasound until like 2 hours later (I was at the ER literally all day, just so I could have an ultrasound). I know the tech knew there was no heartbeat but she wouldn't tell me anything, not a word. In a way I understand, because she didn't want to shoulder the burden of being the one to tell me, since it is not her job (and she may not even be allowed to in this case), but if I were her I would have said *something*.







:

I am sorry, that is difficult, but I don't think the Techs are allowed to say anything. I had an ectopic pregnancy rupture and ended up in the ER on Thanksgiving and the Tech couldn't tell me anything either, she had to wait for the doctor. She told me that she couldn't tell me anything though. I did look over her shoulder though, and saw an empty uterus so I guess I knew.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cuddlebaby* 
do you know @ what age your baby died? cuz that'll probably be the determining factor.

Thank you. I do have my moments!







Well, I would say the baby died on or around Christmas day. The ultrasound showed a gestational sac and the baby was there and was the right age for my pregnancy (7 week old fetus = 9 weeks pregnant) so it would have just died. Strangely, I am not bleeding or cramping much right now, so I'm just kind of waiting around for stuff to happen. I know I have not passed anything so it is definitely not over! I was supposed to follow up with my NMW practice today but they can't see me until Friday! Oh well.

Hugs to all of you for your support.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

I've been checking back in on this thread to see if you are doing okay. I'm sorry that things are taking a while, that sounds hard. I hope that you get through this quickly. Hugs to you.







(And I get you on the pain thing--I also felt that feeling the pain helped me process the experience. I hope that you don't have too much more to go through though.)


----------



## blind_otter (Sep 22, 2008)

First of all, I am so sorry for your loss...I wanted to add:

I had something called an "incomplete" miscarriage with my first pregnancy about 7 years ago (at 11 weeks). You can google it - in these cases it is not safe to miscarry at home and you must get a D&C because the body will not expel the fetus and you can have a serious infection. So I think it is a good idea you will get some sort of follow up from your MW.

With my second pregnancy I had a miscarriage at 15 weeks and I actually did have labor pains and passed a fetus. It was in the bathroom of the ER. It was a horrible experience and I still have nightmares about it, 4 years later. So for me, it was not a healing thing to give birth to the fetus....


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blind_otter* 
You can google it - in these cases it is not safe to miscarry at home and you must get a D&C because the body will not expel the fetus and you can have a serious infection. So I think it is a good idea you will get some sort of follow up from your MW.

With my second pregnancy I had a miscarriage at 15 weeks and I actually did have labor pains and passed a fetus. It was in the bathroom of the ER. It was a horrible experience and I still have nightmares about it, 4 years later. So for me, it was not a healing thing to give birth to the fetus....









Definitely go in to get checked if you are running any kind of fever (even if it means going to hospital or ER), but you can certainly monitor this yourself if you want to be at home.

blindotter--I'm so sorry that you had such a horrible experience and that you're still having nightmares! It's a great point that these things vary so much individually--what gives one person closure is another's nightmare. I'm sorry that you had to go through that!


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

You are all so nice! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rakishchick* 
did you take anything for the cramps? i'm wondering if there is a 'natural' pain reliever that i can take OTC...?

I must say that my heating pad is working wonders as the cramps pick up.


----------



## patronus (Dec 21, 2008)

hang in there jmp777


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I am getting frustrated. Not much is happening. In total, it's been going on since 12/21. "Fetal demise" diagnosed 12/26, though I knew the day before. Since then, AF-type bleeding and cramps that start and stop, but nothing else. Pregnancy tests and blood tests still say pregnant.

On top of that I have people saying "oh, well, bleeding is really common, and maybe they just couldn't find the heartbeat for some weird reason. Maybe you're still pregnant!" They mean well but I have been working on accepting the loss and that is not what I need right now.

I just have to keep going in for blood tests until the hCG drops. I have an appointment on Friday to discuss "options".

This is physically and emotionally exhausting and I love you all for your support.


----------



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

It sounds like you're having a missed miscarriage. I went through the same thing this time last year. The baby died at 9 weeks but the miscarriage didn't really start until 17 weeks. My OB pushed very hard for a D&C but I refused (and stopped answering the phone when she called), went on to have a perfectly normal miscarriage at home and got pregnant again 7 months later. All that nonsense that I would contract some horrible infection or cause infertility was just scare tactics to get me to consent to the D&C. I retained nothing and my cycles went back to normal immediately, it just took my body a little longer than average to miscarry.

It really is hard to know what exactly to expect as every miscarriage is so different. My guess is that the only option you will be given will be the D&C, you're a little far along for the drug option to be most effective. If you want to miscarry at home, there really is no reason not to as long as you don't have an infection and the miscarriage is still progressing.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

jmp777.....I'm sorry you are having to wait so long. I'm sorry too that people are putting doubt in your head. I hope things pick up for you soon...


----------



## mamagrove (Nov 3, 2007)

Jmp777, I'm so sorry for your loss!

I had a "missed m/c" in October - baby's heartbeat stopped at 9.5 wks & I found out at 10, but wasn't having any symptoms of cramping or bleeding. At 11 wks I decided I couldn't walk around with my dead baby inside not knowing when or how things would happen, so I spoke with my doctor & decided to do Cytotec (Misoprostol) at home. I wanted to be done, but I didn't want to do a D&C unless absolutely necessary, so Cytotec was the most appealing option for me. I was able to do things "naturally" that way & delivered at home, never needing a D&C. My experience with it wasn't bad at all - minor bleeding, some bad cramping but not for too long.

Anyway, since you're already having cramping & bleeding, maybe this is an option you want to discuss with your doctor, since you seem to prefer not to have a D&C...? Feel free to ask me anything, I'm more than willing to share if I can help someone else go through this awful experience.

Hang in there.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamagrove* 
I spoke with my doctor & decided to do Cytotec (Misoprostol) at home. I wanted to be done, but I didn't want to do a D&C unless absolutely necessary, so Cytotec was the most appealing option for me. I was able to do things "naturally" that way & delivered at home, never needing a D&C. My experience with it wasn't bad at all - minor bleeding, some bad cramping but not for too long.

This is what I decided to do also, and my experience was very similar. I feel like it was the right decision for me and I'm glad I was able to be at home. This might be a good option for you. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmp777* 
Thank you. I do have my moments!







Well, I would say the baby died on or around Christmas day. The ultrasound showed a gestational sac and the baby was there and was the right age for my pregnancy (7 week old fetus = 9 weeks pregnant) so it would have just died. Strangely, I am not bleeding or cramping much right now, so I'm just kind of waiting around for stuff to happen. I know I have not passed anything so it is definitely not over! I was supposed to follow up with my NMW practice today but they can't see me until Friday! Oh well.

Hugs to all of you for your support.

I'm so sorry you're going through this.









Just thought I mention that when they say, "The baby measures at 7 weeks" they almost always mean 7 weeks from LMP. It's medical convention to measure the baby and report it in gestational age, ie from the LMP.


----------



## michaelsmama (May 20, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I too had a missed m/c at the end of september at 6w3d and did it all naturally. My midwives did a u/s at the beginning to confirm the bleeding meant a loss (I was overseas so went to the ER nearby) and again after a week to confirm the loss was complete (back in the US). We did no other testing, the US was enough for my situation. Mine was "easy" medically in that it was no more than a regular period as far as amount of blood loss (though I never had anything concrete to mourn, so that's been really hard - every period is a reminder), and I had no fever or any other issues. I too was told no more than 1 pad per hour, any more than that and call a midwife or OB or go in to the ER - serious complications are always a possibility.

3 months later, though, I am still glad i did the loss naturally on my own - at least I know the loss progressed as it was meant to, and I didn't interfere or change it in any way. And the US is the only thing I have besides the pg test to confirm I ever was pregnant, so I'm glad to have it for my box.

My heart goes out to you - prayers and thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Hugs momma!!!

I've had three missed miscarriages. My first was at 20 weeks and they think fetal demise was around 18 weeks. Because of how far along I was we induced and I delivered vaginally at the hospital. They induced me with cervadill and I also had some pitocin somewhere in there.
My third, I was 17 weeks when I started to bleed and they figure that fetal demise was somewhere after 15 weeks ( I heard the hb at an appt. at 15 weeks). I had a D&C planned for two days later. The day before they put inserted laminaria in my cervix to make the D&C less invasive. It worked a little too well, and I delivered our baby in my bathroom. Unfortunately the placenta wouldn't deliver, and I fainted and I had to be transferred to the hospital via ambulance.

My second was very early...like 3-5 weeks and it was more like a heavy period.

I'm actually glad that I had the third baby at home. It was healing in a way that I did it on my own. I know, strange.

Oh, and because I didn't have the d and c I could have the babies' remains cremated and I have their ashes. I was told that I couldn't have the baby's remains if I had a d and c.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Still waiting. Just got back from my 3rd blood draw. Tomorrow DP and I are going to see the OB my NMW recommended. We'll see what he says.

I think things are progressing, in a way. The other night I was lying down watching a movie and I suddenly felt a gush and ran to the bathroom - it was clear liquid. Then for the past three nights around 9:00pm or so I start getting really bad cramps and very heavy bleeding. But in the daytime it's almost nothing! Weird!

Anyway, thank you all again for listening, hugging, sharing your stories, and just generally being there for this rather long journey.







:


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh argh. That sounds just so hard that things are still dragging out. I'm really sorry. I wonder if your water broke (the gush), and your body just feels more comfortable laboring at night which is why things are stopping during the day. I have a friend who just miscarried, and it went on for a week of bleeding over the holidays until her house emptied out and she got some peace and quiet. Then she went into labor. She did end up going in to the hospital since she'd already lost a lot of blood and was really exhausted (and I don't know all the reasons why actually). I hope you can take care of yourself and rest. Make sure you're getting lots of digestible iron. I'm sorry







...


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Have you checked your cervix at all to see if you are dilated?

You are in my thoughts....


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carrin* 
Have you checked your cervix at all to see if you are dilated?

I tried, but couldn't tell. I actually have no idea how to tell.







Any advice?


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Have you ever checked it before? If not, it might be hard for you to tell the difference. For me, the opening was just about the size of the tip of my finger when I was in the most active part of miscarrying.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

OB says my levels are down to 200 so I just need to go in for one more blood test at the end of next week. He said I don't need a D&C, don't need Cytotec, and that I should be done soon. I'm relieved that I don't need any intervention, and that I'm almost done, but I'm still unsure about what is to come. I guess only time will tell!


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carrin* 
Have you ever checked it before? If not, it might be hard for you to tell the difference. For me, the opening was just about the size of the tip of my finger when I was in the most active part of miscarrying.

OK, thanks! No, I have never checked it for dilation before. I don't think I know how. That is a skill every woman should learn!


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmp777* 
OB says my levels are down to 200 so I just need to go in for one more blood test at the end of next week. He said I don't need a D&C, don't need Cytotec, and that I should be done soon. I'm relieved that I don't need any intervention, and that I'm almost done, but I'm still unsure about what is to come. I guess only time will tell!

I am glad that you are almost done..

HUGS


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

That's good news! Hang in there mama!


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't thank you ladies enough for watching over me.







:


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Not much going on to update about, but I will anyway. It's hard to believe I could be almost done (finally) without any of the drama I anticipated! I know that could change at any minute, but if slow and steady is how it's going to be, I'll take it over the drama! Just continuing the bleeding on and off, but nothing of interest to report. One more blood test at the end of this week.

I cried when they finally gave me my ultrasound picture from 12/26, but otherwise doing pretty well emotionally at this point. I'm looking forward (OK, can't wait) to trying again in the summer and hoping this will never happen to me again.

Thanks again everyone for always keeping watch over me!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

: It just sounds like you've been through a really tough long slow wait-it-out. That would have driven me nuts, so I've been thinking about you







. I'm glad to hear that things might be almost finished for you so that you can move on. I hope your last blood draw shows that you really are done with the miscarriage. Please let us know


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

We have our ultrasound pic of when the bean was still inside of me. I'm glad that the tech offered to give it to us. The baby looked so peaceful resting in an intact sac. A picture I will keep forever.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

huge hugs to you.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Just a little update. After several days of feeling pretty good, I was surprised to have an awful day today, one of the worst so far







! I woke up feeling like I was going to throw up. Then, cramps like I have never felt in my life - a lot lower and so severe I couldn't even read or look at the computer or talk or do anything. Also very heavy bleeding/small clots again. I feel like something major is about to happen, or is happening, and then I'll be done I hope. I took 800 mg ibuprofen and used my heating pad, that combo definitely took the edge off until it just felt like normal cramps, and I just stayed on the couch until DP got home from work. I was so glad when he got home. He has been taking care of me. This has to be the end though, I can only hope! Blood test will tell Friday...


----------



## patronus (Dec 21, 2008)

oh jeeze, you are having such a rough time of it! i'm very sorry for that








glad dp is there of take care of you.
good luck with your blood work, i hope you're feeling much better soon.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh gosh...I hope this is over soon for you. I am so sorry - what a crazy situation. Ibuprofen has always helped me as well when it comes to serious cramps. I am thining of you and sending the warmest and most comforting vibes your way. You are one brave, lovely lady. *HUGE hugs* XXXX


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Sounds like you're almost done. The absolute worst of mine was the lat 6-8 hours....that's when I landed in the hospital. How are you feeling today?


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

I am doing pretty well emotionally, though I felt pretty sad last night when I realized that yesterday I would have been entering my second trimester







.

Today (so far) and yesterday were pretty normal in the bleeding department. I think the cramps have remained pretty strong but I've been keeping on top of them with ibuprofen so I wouldn't get into an unmanageable pain situation like the other day. With the ibuprofen they just felt like manageable cramps. DP and I even went to Target last night! I needed more @$#%&^* pads anyway! Except for a few times, I have been afraid to leave the house for weeks, afraid that "something big" would happen while in public, but I was finally like, well, this is ridiculous to just sit home waiting. I am so done with this already!!









Anyway, now that I have turned this thread into my own personal miscarriage blog







, I'm off to get my blood taken again. Since it's Friday, results should be available early next week.

Love you ladies!!!!







:







:







: What would I do without you?







:


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

I just saw this, and I had to post.







s to for all that you are going through - how tough. I'm glad you're finding support here, these ladies sure are wonderful.

If there's anything we can do, please let us know.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow. My computer died last Wednesday so I've been offline for a while. I'm so sorry hear that you're still bleeding, and that you had major cramping etc. It seems like there's something that you're body is still trying to pass. What do the docs say? Can they check to see if there's something stuck? You must be feeling physically exhausted from all the bleeding and emotionally drained too. I'm so sorry, and I really hope that this is finished for you soon! Jeez. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

But who else can I tell?

Something weird just came out. All in all, this whole time I've only had blood clots, both big and small, and some "flecks" of matter. This time it was a big blob that came out along with some dark blood clots, but was a different colour and texture. It was maroon and stretchy, kind of fibrous, not blobby and didn't fall apart like the blood clots do when prodded (yes I have been examining everything that comes out). And it also smelled weird! Wonder what it is? Placenta? Just some random thing? It wasn't pink or grey colored at all.

Sorry if I am being too gross - I'm just curious!


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Also, the most recent hCG beta results say my levels are "back to normal" - what ever that means.

So I don't have to go back!


----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)

Not TMI. Placenta, or a part of it. I'm glad it seems like it is finally over (or close to over).


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

im so sorry you are going through this! And for me its not too much info, those of us that have had a loss know how you feel. I am going to say that "weird smell" was the placenta. I know it's gross, but after i gave birth (22 weeks gest.) I kind of sat up a little to give the placenta some gravity to come out and I smelled that same smell. It's hard to describe.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh that's a relief to hear! I'm betting on placenta too--it seems like a really good sign. When my placenta came out (3 days after the worst of the bleeding), I had an evening of more bleeding (I guess from the site where the placenta was attached?), and then the bleeding stopped completely. Hopefully yours will stop now too--FINALLY. *I* feel like you've been bleeding forever and it hasn't even been me!

My placenta was a totally different color and "consistency" than the blood clots too. It even had a little tiny clear "sack" attached to it...I saved it for weeks in the fridge thinking I would open the sack to look for the baby. But by the time I geared up to do it, it had all congealed. Now it's sitting on top of the fridge in a cottage cheese container--totally dessicated. (How's THAT for tmi







)

The only other thing that my aunt/doctor suggested doing "follow-up" wise was to get a pelvic exam a week after I passed the placenta to make sure that everything was small/firm/closed again (uterus and cervix). But it sounds like you are finally done. Do let us know if the bleeding stops though...I, for one, will feel better!


----------



## ArtsyHeartsy (Nov 11, 2008)

I had something similar, I guessed it was just lining or something. Pretty gross, and it seems like it never ends! I am on progesterone now since I was spotting for a month and really, I just didn't want to be reminded of it every time I went to the bathroom!

Sorry I am not much help, but you aren't alone in this grossness!


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArtsyHeartsy* 
I just didn't want to be reminded of it every time I went to the bathroom!

Who can blame you? Now it's like the neverending period.







Just what every woman wants!


----------

